# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Armend Rexhepagiqi

## dodoni

Pas disa vitesh pauze, edhe pse gjithmone ka qene i pranishem me krijimet e tij per kengetare tjere, rikthehet Armendi me hitkengen Nuk Banon Ketu Dashuria dhe sigurisht edhe me albumin e ri. Kengetari shqiptar me ekstravagant ne paraqitje per dekada te tera, dhe nje nga me i miri i skenes muzikore shqiptare. 

Bravo Armendit dhe shume suksese

----------


## Eldea

Me pelqen shume Armendi, ne cdo aspekt. E cmoj teper Armendin, gjithashtu edhe gruan e tij Aiden. Jane me te vertete te dyte teper te qelluar.

Une e cmoj shume Armendin sepse eshte nje artist i cili di ta shpjegoj cdo gje qe ka te bej me krijimtarin e tij, dhe eshte teper i kuptueshem. Gjithashtu eshte orator shume i mire.

----------


## Ermelita

Armendi eshte nje nga kengetaret me karakteristike dhe me origjinale te skenes sone , e pashe klipin e tij dhe me pelqeu , si gjithmone , Armendi me ekstravagancen e tij ne look dhe ne te kenduar !

----------


## TiLoNcE

Ato konget Kalle Kalle,dhe Ti nuk me meriton,jan ok
po ka i kong per DUDIEN
lol
100 her i thot o dude-dudie
:P
ene nja 2 goca si te cmenme
 qe perserisin o dudue dudie mos ma bo me hile
:P

----------


## Davius

_Kam kojshiken per merak
E perpikte eshte si sahat
Cdo mengjez kafe m'qet............
Eh une asaj hmmmmm_
____________________________

Kenga qe kam dashur me shume nga Armendi...dhe me vjen mire qe eshte rikthye ne skenen e kosovare perseri sepse na ka munguar me te vertete...

----------


## Eldea

> _Kam kojshiken per merak
> E perpikte eshte si sahat
> Cdo mengjez kafe m'qet............
> Eh une asaj hmmmmm_


Ahhhh kjo kenge, mi kujton vitet e para pas luftes ne Kosove

----------


## Dr_Love

so so jo keq mire .ti nuk me meriton ..ate e kane kendu bukur.po ky perse regjepovic akoma esht shqiptar apo perzire?

----------


## Davius

Kjo eshte kopertina e albumit te fundit te tij "SHKEL"

Ndersa kenga "Shkel" nuk eshte edhe aq e mire sa qe pritej, dhe kjo eshte si rezultat i mungeses disa vjecare ne skenen muzikore shqiptare.

Por si do qe te jete, mire se na ri-vjen Armend ne skenen tone  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## babybell

kenga me e bukur e tij per mendimin tim eshte "qaforja" nuk e di a ka klip kjo kenge por do ishte mire.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Armend Rexhepagiqi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, mmmmmmmmmmmm
ketu ne Tetov nuk ka shum fansa :S kete e them me shum keq ardhje
krejt thon se ai esht g*y :S
por ka nje zë  shum terheqes*

----------


## Klaraaa

Ai gjithmone i ka dhene muzikes shqiptare, dhe me te vertete eshte per tu vleresuar si muzikant, sidomos me perlen e tij te voneshme " Kur Dashuria Vdes", sa per look-un artistet gjithmone mbeten artiste....eshte ne kompleks....

----------


## babybell

ARMEND REXHEPAGIQI-QAFORJA

E bukur je, floktë gështenjë
I shkurtove prej se ne u ndamë
E bukur je 
s'të lashë shenjë që prap u pamë 
E bukur je dhe ende mban nën këmishën
Tënde të bardhë atë qafore 
E unë të shoh aq rrallë e përmallë

Mirë jam, po jetohet
Mirë jam, po durohet
Mirë jam le të grimcohet
Krejt çka kam, por mirë jam
Kjo qafore duket madhështore
Sikur krenaria mashkullore
Njëri ta dhuroi tjetri e shijoi
Do t'çahej shkëmbi i fortë
Po të më shihte sot
Mbaje atë qafore sikur përmendore
Për një dashuri të parë shkollore
Ja do të përulem, e po të përkulem
Pas teje t'gjitha panë se kopje të zbehta janë

Mirë jam, po jetohet
Mirë jam, po durohet
Mirë jam le të grimcohet
Krejt çka kam, se mirë jam
Kjo qafore duket madhështore
Sikur krenaria mashkullore
Njëri ta dhuroi tjetri e shijoi
Do t'çahej shkëmbi i fortë
Po të më shihte sot
Mbaje atë qafore sikur përmendore
Për një dashuri të parë shkollore
Ja do të përulem, e po të përkulem
Pas teje t'gjitha panë se kopje të zbehta janë

Mbaje atë qafore, mbaje si fitore
Gjoksin tënd e pata strehimore
Ja po të rrëfehem 
Pas teje t'gjitha panë
se kopje t'zbehta janë

----------


## Dita

E kam nje shoqe nga Tirana qe e ka kengetar te preferuar Armend Rexhepagiqin. Kenga "Kur dashuria vdes" qenka shume e bukur. Po e degjoj tani tek albavideo dhe krahasuar me kengen e Ledines dhe WSF ne "Kenga Magjike" eshte me e mire. A ka album me kenget e reja Armendi?

----------


## Dita

Davius, 

e pashe qe pyetjes sime i ke dhene pergjigje pak me lart. A eshte ne shitje albumi ne Kosove apo ne Shqiperi tani?

"Shkel" eshte shume e bukur. Pse s'te duket gje ty?

----------


## bili99

Armend Rexhepagiqi...Artist i vertete..gjithe jeten ka kenduar , dhe me zerin karakteristik dhe emocionin  qe derdh ne interpretime  ruan origjinalitetin..dhe pasuron muziken argetuese shqiptare...tash me duket eshte i ri per te hyje ne dekaden e trete te karrieres  ne muzike.........
Me kujtohet  shume moti 1983/1984..Armendi ende ishte ne shkolle te mesme dhe prej athere kendonte dhe ishte i njohur..une isha ne vitin e pare ne studime dhe isha kojshi me  banese ..Ai Kendonte ..dhe motra e tij Violeta gjithashtu.por, edhe Aida Baraku......ishin  origjinal dhe e deshin shume muziken...
Armendi eshte nje yll i stilit origjinal ..nje yll ne menyre te vet ..ne muziken shqiptare......Karriere pa fund ..dhe shendet dhe lumturi per  Armendin.
Me pelqejne  shumica e realizimeve te Armendit......

"Vetem njehere...
Gjakun prape ta ndez,
mengjezin me ty ta pres.....''

Me nderime per interpretimin dhe stilin origjinal te Armendit,

bili99

----------

sirena_adria (19-01-2017)

----------


## Jack Watson

Po kete mbiemer ca e ka?

-giqi ?!

----------


## KUSi

nje gje nuk pelqen tek ky kengetar sepse nuk ka asnje tipar mashkulli  :perqeshje:

----------


## Kandili 1

Mbiemri i tij  mund te jete boshnjak.
Para disa vitesh thuhej qe babai i tij eshte boshnjak.Kjo thuhej per arsye se 
ai(babai i tij) do ta kete nderrue mbiemrin here ne  *Regjepagiq* here *Regjepagiqi*.
Babain e ka Prof. universiteti dhe ne mos gabofsha anetar te Akademise.

Armendi ka nje moter me te vjeter(emrin ia kam harruar) qe ishte para tij mjaft e popullarizuar si kengetare.Per shkak te nje hiti te saj, njerezit ne Prishtine ate e quanin jo me emer po *Romantika*.
Shoket e gjenerates, Armendin e merrnin per mjaft intelegjent.Kur ishte ne vitin e pare te mjekesise, thuhej qe studionte ne te njejten kohe ne dy fakultete.S`ja kam idene a i ka krye studimet a jo.
Gjithmone me dukej djale pozitiv,por e njoh vetem nga fillimet e tij si kengetar. Kenget e tija  te me vonshme s`me ka rene t`i degjoje.

----------


## bili99

> nje gje nuk pelqen tek ky kengetar sepse nuk ka asnje tipar mashkulli


............

Ashtu kusi nuk eshte fare maskulin...apo mashkullore per pamje apo gjeste..bile  emocioni interpretues jo tipik i shprehur tek nje mashkull...por personalisht per mua me pelqen si kengetar...dhe nuk e kam  shikuar ashtu per sherr i nderuar kusi...  me pelqen...dmth  shume kenge qe i ndegjoj  kenaqem....
Tash une ka shume kohe qe kam lene vendin por, kur isha une ne vit te trete ne Mjekesi  , Armendi u regjistrua ne vit te pare.....dhe nuk di ne ka diplomuar per mjekesi apo jo...

dhe per giq... ne mbiemer... i ka mbetur qysh nga gjyshi...me duket se jane te ra ne Kosove nga Sanxhaku (Mali I Zi..eshte prapashtese mbiemri ne ish Jugoslavi..qe nuk e di pse se kane nderruar..per shqiptaret nga Shqiperia ky sqarim..shpesh ne ish Jugoslavi nderronin mbiemrat duke shtuar prapashtesa sllave dhe e benin bile kunderligjore te kerkosh nderrimin e tyre sidomos mbiemrat e mbetur nga ish..ish.. jugoslavia qe shyqyr edhe njehere u be ish...dhe ne maqedoni..oski, ovski...me qellim slavizimi...bile bile ne shume fshatra duke hapur shkolla vetem ne gjuhe slave....).
Dhe babai .ishte. antar i Akademise  Kosoves...ka qene  nder akademiket e pare shqiptar ne Kosove...me duket se e ka emrin Jashar Rexhepagiq ..ose e kam harruar..
Ka pasur dy motra...njera Violeta ishte unike dhe dallohej per kohen dhe vendin me imixhin ekstravagant...dhe me duket se tragjikisht ka humbur jeten ..kete e kam me te ndegjuar dhe s'me ka ra te lexoj kete lajm ...
Motra tjeter ka qene  ndryshe nga Armendi dhe Violeta...ka qene   e terhequr ..shume e terhequr..flitej se eshte shume studioze dhe studente e shkelqyeshme..por gjithmone ecte vetem ..vishej dhe dukej si rrethi dhe kush as qe fliste keq per te ne ate kohe .. Shpresoj se te gjithe jane mire.....kojshite e mije te larget....perpara 24 vitesh.....dhe shpresoj se edhe lajmi per Violeten te jete i gabuar....
Kohe ka kaluar.....dhe  kaq une mbaje mend ......per familjen Rexhepagiqi.........dhe Armendin....

bili99

----------


## shigjeta

> "Shkel" eshte shume e bukur.


Me dhuruan nje cd me kenge shqiptare dhe kishte edhe dy kenget e tij qe kane dal vitet e fundit _"Shkel"_ dhe _"Kur dashuria vdes"_. Te dyja kenget me pelqyen. _"Shkel"_ ka fituar çmimin me te mire ne konkursin muzikor te videoclipeve ne 2005. Ndersa _"Kur dashuria vdes"_ fitoi vendin e pare tek "Kenga Magjike 2006".

*Shkel*

Ktheva
gjerat  neper vende tveta
Mblodha 
neper dhome ca dromca dashurie
Ktheva, 
ktheva ta kerkoj e sgjeta
Sgjeta 
as nje dromc te vetme lumturie

Sa i vetmuar jam
Mure anembane
Shtrengoma doren si dikur
Nje çast per tfluturuar
Oh pse aq vrazhd te dhemb
Çdo gje qe eshte e jon

Ref
Oooh shkel dhe vetem shkel
Asnje fjale nuk dot te del
Asgje pos ksaj kenge, shkel
Se faj kam une
Se te desha shume, 
Pse aq shume te dua
Shkel dhe prap me shkel
Asnje britme, ze, te del
Asgje pos ksaj kenge, shkel
Se faj kam une 
Se te desha shume
Pse aq shume te dua

Ishe e vetmja dashuri e imja
Ishe dashuri e koheve te veshtira
Ishe si kalimthi t ledhatova
Per nje cast ti kujtova ditet e mira

Kot, ti je si acar, si te ish janar
Heshtje e pervetuar
Shkoft ky vit aq i mallkuar
Dhimbjen me çfare ta mas
Permbahem mos pelcas

----------

